# How do I paysite



## Allie Cat (Sep 7, 2015)

So like... I kind of want to do a paysite, assuming anyone would be interested in paying to look at my weird body anyway. But I have like no idea how to go about doing it. What are my options, what are the positives and negatives of the various sites, that kind of thing? Halp


----------



## goddessbelle (Sep 8, 2015)

You could always do a clips4sale site, but I do believe they are 60/40 for clips and then 50/50 for the live broadcasts. I sell mp3 clips on Femdom and male feederism on c4s as well as phone chat and do pretty well. I suppose if I sold videos I might make more sales, but I'm not really setup with a cam at the moment. *I don't like to call it phone sex. It's not, it's feederism chat.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 8, 2015)

Meh I was thinking something more along the lines of BigCuties..


----------



## goddessbelle (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh that all depends if you want to just be on the site or run the whole thing. If you're going to do your own credit card processing then look into ccbill, but visa/mc want a lot of money up front because these type of sites tend to attract scammers and people asking for their money back. Sometimes that 30% is worth the chargebacks and legal fees dealing with scammers.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 9, 2015)

Alicia Rose said:


> Meh I was thinking something more along the lines of BigCuties..



If you want to join an existing multi model site, then all you have to do is send them an email to the address on their site, with a few photos of yourself, unretouched, CLEAR, one or two of your face, a couple full body photos wearing maybe a bikini or undwear so they can see your body shape clearly. 

If they want you they'll soon tell you as it makes them money. However, I have to say that they are always on the lookout for new models and will generally contact YOU before you ever contact them, to ask if you are interested in joining their site. It just depends if you have the body shape and facial look that they want at the time. I know women that have been approached by these sites to model for them and I also know women that have emailed the sites and been rejected (politely). 

Remember that any photos you put online you can never get back and they will always be out there somewhere. Something to consider if you are worried things might haunt you in your career in the future. 

I was approached by a site some years ago and though I considered it briefly, the money was simply not worth the effort. You had to think up a different theme every five days - no mean feat, find different outfit every week even if only undies it all adds up and find different locations and backgrounds so all your sets don't look samey. Then you have to take around 70 photos for every set (thinking up different poses too) and a couple of video clips. And of course for starting off your site you probably need to have at least six sets that you've already done, as nobody will join if you only have one set. 

You send those all to the site who will edit them and choose the ones they like best for your set etc. After all that, you are only paid if you have members on your own section of the site, i.e. men (it's always men let's face it) who choose to pay to join your bit of the site, e.g. $15 a month. Of that you get about $10 and the site keeps $5. Now, there are lots of models, so a man isnt likely to stay loyal to your little corner of the internet. So say you have worked hard to produce ten sets, he will be a member of your site for three days, collect ALL your photos and videos then move onto the next site. Say you get ten members, that's $100 for you for that month, remember they move on though. It's generally "extreme" models that make money, eg. massively pearshaped or something. 

In order to get members for your site, you usually have to post weekly updates on every "fat" site you can find, that is your job, not the site's. You are responsible for your own publicity, they just promote the full site. 

As someone has already said, you could do your own site, own billing etc where you dont have a portion of the income kept by the site owners. But as they also say, you need to have billing procedures etc and VISA etc charge a fortune for you to use their facility. 

I really didn't think it was worth it financially so didn't go ahead. I'm sure a lot of girls out there though do it as much for admiration as anything and a hobby, so if that is your thing, then why not try doing some clips 4 sale as suggested and see what reaction you get?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 9, 2015)

goddessbelle said:


> You could always do a clips4sale site, but I do believe they are 60/40 for clips and then 50/50 for the live broadcasts. I sell mp3 clips on Femdom and male feederism on c4s as well as phone chat and do pretty well. I suppose if I sold videos I might make more sales, but I'm not really setup with a cam at the moment. *I don't like to call it phone sex. It's not, it's feederism chat.



Which IS phone sex for them.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you! I'll totes keep that in mind. I didn't realize it was so much work :x

*is lazy*


----------



## AmpleAurora (Jun 17, 2016)

Yeah, most people don't realize how much work it is to be a web model. It takes a lot of effort to build up a fan base and even them the company you work for still takes a cut from all of your work.


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 16, 2016)

Leishycat said:


> Thank you! I'll totes keep that in mind. I didn't realize it was so much work :x
> 
> *is lazy*


Lol, I think you should re-think the whole idea. It's not a real good one... for many reasons.


----------



## kittens81 (Jul 20, 2016)

What do you do about the piracy sites like bbw-chan?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 22, 2016)

Marlayna said:


> Lol, I think you should re-think the whole idea. It's not a real good one... for many reasons.



Why do you say that? Most of my friends who do it seem to love it.


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 22, 2016)

Leishycat said:


> Why do you say that? Most of my friends who do it seem to love it.


It's the "internet is forever" thing, and getting naked for money is frowned upon by some. You never know when it'll come back and reflect negatively on you. You may not be proud of it later on...
but I'm old, so what do I know?


----------



## New_Exposures (Jul 24, 2016)

kittens81 said:


> What do you do about the piracy sites like bbw-chan?


Just be aware of the biggest offenders, check them regularly and be aware of how to issue proper DMCA take down notices to the offender AND the host of the content


----------

